# A63 Tolls and congestion



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Heading back from winter in Spain, get on the N10/A63 to Bordeaux, signs saying "section de peage 3KM", with nowhere to turn off we get to some very buzy booths with police and others manning the booths. We pay our €2.60 (you have to get out to collect your change as its too low to reach). Further North another sign, a quick look on he GPS, no alternative, pay up again. Looking at the South bound queing for the booths there was at least 5 miles of stationary and very slow moving traffic approaching the tax/toll booths.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We saw them building those at Easter, the whole road seemed to be dug up in fact. I couldn't see a quick alternative route either, I think we'll have to factor that in when heading south to Spain again and allow lots more time between Bordeaux and the border. I am not sure how much it will cost on the N10 going South.


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

We just avoided the new tolls travelling South a couple of weeks ago. That road used to be very dangerous, so I guess the improvements to it need to be paid for.

We try to avoid as many tolls as possible, but there just isn't a viable option, so I guess we will have to pay up next time. Those delays sound like a major PITA though... Queueing up just in order to pay means that everybody is on a double loser. Progress at a price!

P.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Its supposed to be going toll around July according to the link, but travelled back along it a week or so ago and it looked a fair way off being finished.

See....

http://www.abelard.org/france/motorway-aires18-n10_a63.php#upgrading_n10

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't forget that it is the May Day holiday in €urope - probably explains the queues.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a link about the charges etc.;

http://www.a63-atlandes.fr/contenu/f-1b824d1420c0001b/Preparer-son-trajet-sur-l-A63.html

It is in French though.......

There is an alternative route which avoids much of the A63 but does use other toll roads in part.....

BUT it is 50km longer and takes 30 minutes longer - see the picture below.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Penguin. I posted that route a couple of months ago here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1383612.html#1383612

If a person comes down via Perigueux or Bergerac, it is not off route.
I have used it a few times, and it is much nicer.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Frech holls*



pippin said:


> Don't forget that it is the May Day holiday in €urope - probably explains the queues.


It was a Saturday too.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking at that French link, it seems some bit's in between could be free ?? My French isn't good enough to understand...

Can you get on and off between 12 and 17 for Free ????

Somebody go and try it... :wink:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*A63 €15.65 at each toll*

Just an update after thinking I was getting ripped off last year. Joined the A63 @ Bordeaux charged €15.65 at each toll station (class 2) left the toll road before Bayonne, where the road joins the D810. Definitely ripped off and not a happy camper. On site at Benicarlo so chilled now.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello.
Came up yesterday in the 4x4,no problems at any of the booths,sat at 80kmh where legal,much more refreshing than when it was two lanes,the Aires have been revamped,so i can see that in the summer time they will be pleasant places to stop over for a while.
Just asked the wife what we paid,and there where a couple of about 3 euros she remembered,and forgot the rest,.
but we paid class one.
If you have the time to drift along admiring the scenery,good,but if you have to be somewhere quick,it's very good now.
hulltramper


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: A63 €15.65 at each toll*



boringfrog said:


> Just an update after thinking I was getting ripped off last year. Joined the A63 @ Bordeaux charged €15.65 at each toll station (class 2) left the toll road before Bayonne, where the road joins the D810. Definitely ripped off and not a happy camper. On site at Benicarlo so chilled now.


Sorry doesn't make sense what you say.
The 2 new toll sections on A63 are now 5.30 & 5.20 euros for class 2.
Have just checked back on my Sanef tag account. 
Not sure what your gripe is but the French gov and toll road builders spent serious money to solve the congestion problem on this road caused mainly by non French vehicles.Most users seem to agree that the outcome has been worthwhile for a low toll charge ( on a total of over 100km of upgraded road).
Not sure why you are complaining .


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Why the worry about such a small amount to pay in tolls? We mostly avoid tolls too, but sometimes the alternative just costs so much more in time and/or fuel.

Travelling between UK and Spain in winter, the atlantic route is probably the safest and easiest, so €10 or so is a small price to pay.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Rates applicable from 1st Jan 2014:

http://www.a63-atlandes.fr/contenu/f-24bd8d3392a00fa6/Tarifs-1er-janvier-2014.html

Class 3 &4 are now charged on the emissions (Euro 4 etc), don't know how they will determine that though.

Class3 (A&B) 2 or 3 axles height greater than 3m or MGW greater than 3500k

Class4 (C) 4 axles or more.

Autoroute classification are;

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm

My French is not very good but these classifications seem to differ.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: A63 €15.65 at each toll*



BrianJP said:


> boringfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update after thinking I was getting ripped off last year. Joined the A63 @ Bordeaux charged €15.65 at each toll station (class 2) left the toll road before Bayonne, where the road joins the D810. Definitely ripped off and not a happy camper. On site at Benicarlo so chilled now.
> ...


Did you read my post? I'm complaining because I was charged €15.20 at each toll NOT €5.30 which I am happy to pay. I have since been told I should have pressed the buzzer and said I was a campingcar to get the lesser price.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> Why the worry about such a small amount to pay in tolls? We mostly avoid tolls too, but sometimes the alternative just costs so much more in time and/or fuel.
> 
> Travelling between UK and Spain in winter, the atlantic route is probably the safest and easiest, so €10 or so is a small price to pay.


Did you read my post? See above.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: A63 €15.65 at each toll*



boringfrog said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > boringfrog said:
> ...


If your vehicle is higher than 3m then €15.20 is the correct rate for a Euro 3 engine. Sometimes the operator will override this for a camping car but this at their discretion and not a right.

BTW is your avatar at San Jose?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: A63 €15.65 at each toll*



Al42 said:


> boringfrog said:
> 
> 
> > BrianJP said:
> ...


We are under 3M, and yes that is San Jose.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: A63 €15.65 at each toll*

Did you read my post? I'm complaining because I was charged €15.20 at each toll NOT €5.30 which I am happy to pay. I have since been told I should have pressed the buzzer and said I was a campingcar to get the lesser price.[/quote]

Of course I read your posts including the first one from last year but you didn't explain your point as above.
If you knew you were overcharged why didn't you complain at the time , I thought most people knew you have to do that. I have just driven up the A63 today and the Classe 1 fee is still posted at the booths and classe 2 is usually about 50% higher so surely £15.20 must have rung alarm bells. 
You say you are happy to pay 5.30Euro but last year you were very unhappy about paying the reduced introductory charge of 2.60E and just wanted to get off the road.
Perhaps now you can see , as many others here can, what a greatly improved stretch of road this is.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Used the road today.3m high 4500 kg €5.30 each toll.It came up automatically on the screen.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a parallel RN road which runs from the Marmande area to Mont de Marsan and Dax.It is to the south.
This is what we will use and have used
I think it is the D933 from Bergerac


----------

